# Which bike for audax?



## Ball (31 Jul 2009)

Hi, 

I've been riding a Carrera racing bike for 3 years now, its served me well, done two lengths of the UK and many long leisurely rides. However, its definitely starting to feel it. Its hardly worth continuing to spend money on services and repairs, when I may as well buy a new and better bike. 

I was wondering if anyone has any advice on what to go for. I'm going to be using it for audax rides mostly, of 100-200km at first, possibly longer tour rides in the future though for that I may use a tourer/hybrid. I've been reading around on a lot of forums and have found a few that I am considering, but the main two are:

Kona Dew Drop 
Ridgeback Horizon

These two fit my price range of around £600-700. What are people's thoughts on these two bikes, for the kind of rides I'll be doing? I'm not really sure what sort of things I should be looking for.

Many thanks in advance for any advice.

Tom


----------



## Bigtwin (31 Jul 2009)

The Kona is £476 in Wiggle.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (31 Jul 2009)

Up to 200km, you just need a bike that you find fun to ride. Don't be tempted to get anything too 'lumbering', as almost any 'sportive' or race bike is suitable. All these rides are supposed to be fun.

If you find you like riding a long way, then when you come to do 300km rides or more, you might want to consider finding a bike that addresses the specific needs of these types of rides, such as carrying a little stuff with you, staying drier, decent long lived lights, lack of road buzz to the hands, etc.

But again, remember that a bike that's enjoyable to ride remains the priority (and this is a personal thing, but for me it had to be something sprightly, fun and comfortable).

Audax riding can be quite a 'monastic' activity - so don't over do the hairy shirt aspect, where you have a choice.


----------



## Browser (31 Jul 2009)

Sorry for the thread hijack, but I've just Googled Audax and found that this page is very useful for answering questions relating to this subject.
As a final cheeky add-on, thank you for giving me a steer towards the Ridgeback Horizon, this looks like exactly the sort of bike I think will fit the bill for me for commuting, as long as it will take a carrier that is 
Please excuse me once again for butting in  .


----------

